# Sub Contactor Information



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I work for Honeywell process solutions. We do Fire alarm, Fire & Gas Detection, mass notification. Among other things of course. We do work all over the USA and the world. If interested in some work post or PM me your info and if a job comes up in your local area I will give you the opportunity to bid and do the work. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

bduerler said:


> I work for Honeywell process solutions. We do Fire alarm, Fire & Gas Detection, mass notification. Among other things of course. We do work all over the USA and the world. If interested in some work post or PM me your info and if a job comes up in your local area I will give you the opportunity to bid and do the work.
> 
> Thanks guys


You're welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Me too.
I'm like the Maytag repairman over here.


----------

